# Tooltips for Posting form?



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2009)

Hi Shaun.

Is there any easy way that you could add 'Tooltips' for the icons on the _Post New Thread_ and _Reply to Thread_ forms? Some people are finding it difficult to work out what some of them do. 

Actually, there are one or two I don't know the uses for as well!


----------



## spandex (15 Apr 2009)

Do what I did just click on them and see what happens 

*Note to self do it again to remind your self what they do*


----------



## Shaun (16 Apr 2009)

Doesn't your browser show tooltips when you hover your mouse over the icons?

What browser are you using?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> Doesn't your browser show tooltips when you hover your mouse over the icons?
> 
> What browser are you using?
> 
> ...


It normally does, but not on those forms. Opera, BTW.

I just tried it in Firefox and still no tooltips. There might be some option that I've got turned off there, but I couldn't find it.

The tooltips worked in Internet Explorer. I could also see a couple of extra icons in the top RH corner which don't appear in Opera. In Opera, I just see some vertical arrows which change the size of the edit window.


----------



## grhm (17 Apr 2009)

I get tooltips here in IE6 - looks like the icons have an "alt" attribute which IE (at least) uses as a tooltip.

The HTML spec also includes a "title" attribute that is meant to be used to provide tooltip text - and this is not present on CC. Opera is usually more strict in its interpretation of the HTML spec - "alt" is meant to be displayed if/when the image is not shown (text browser or images turned off) so Opera is probably not showing a tooltip as there is no title and alt is not *officially* meant to be used as such.

Not sure if this is something that admin can modify easily but thought I'd add my two cents...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2009)

grhm said:


> I get tooltips here in IE6 - looks like the icons have an "alt" attribute which IE (at least) uses as a tooltip.
> 
> The HTML spec also includes a "title" attribute that is meant to be used to provide tooltip text - and this is not present on CC. Opera is usually more strict in its interpretation of the HTML spec - "alt" is meant to be displayed if/when the image is not shown (text browser or images turned off) so Opera is probably not showing a tooltip as there is no title and alt is not *officially* meant to be used as such.
> 
> Not sure if this is something that admin can modify easily but thought I'd add my two cents...


Ah, well spotted sir!

I like Opera and would prefer to carry on using it but it pees me off that it doesn't work properly on certain sites because they don't follow the rules. That sounds like a typical example. I'm not getting at Shaun, it's probably the original forum software to blame. 

Websites should work properly in all browsers, but MS made such a crappy job of IE that everybody had to do silly things to get their sites to work properly for that. 

It _really_ pees me off when people have actually put browser detection on their sites and refuse to work with Opera, declaring it to be an 'unsupported browser'. I will then make them 'unsupported websites' unless I absolutely have to use them. They know there is a problem, but can't be arsed to fix it. If Opera wasn't working because of its own bugs, fair enough, but to penalise it for sticking to the rules - aaaaaaargh!


----------



## Shaun (17 Apr 2009)

Colin,

Can you just double-check that your browser is set to show tooltips?

Opera Browser -> Tools -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Browsing -> {Check} Show Tooltips

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> Colin,
> 
> Can you just double-check that your browser is set to show tooltips?
> 
> ...


It is because I get tooltips elsewhere on the forum (and on other sites). (Double-checks anyway...) Yep.


----------

